# My Mr Bulk Alu Dragon



## Groundhog66 (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 26, 2008)

That is really great looking. I'd like to know more about the Mr. Bulk lights. They get so little talk compared to other high end makers and they always look really cool. What are the specs for that light?


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 27, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> That is really great looking. I'd like to know more about the Mr. Bulk lights. They get so little talk compared to other high end makers and they always look really cool. What are the specs for that light?



For all specs, you can go to flashlight-forums.com and check his thread.


----------



## bearhunter (Feb 27, 2008)

Another great light from the man himself. Mr Bulk


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 27, 2008)

bearhunter said:


> Another great light from the man himself. Mr Bulk



I totally agree, this thing really throws. I believe there will be some for sale at Lighthound in the future.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 27, 2008)

That is beautiful. Love that black finish. HAIII?

Bill


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> That is beautiful. Love that black finish. HAIII?
> 
> Bill



I believe it is, yes.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice. When the time comes to pass that one along, give me a holler.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 27, 2008)

AndyTiedye said:


> Very nice. When the time comes to pass that one along, give me a holler.



:thumbsup:


----------



## chipwillis (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm upset that I missed the boat on those. Well you have sold me 3 lights so fare, that might be the 4th when you get the ich.


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet. Didn't know he had a FF subforum.


----------



## skalomax (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh man, that's gorgeous!

How's runtime like, any visable dimming?

thanks


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 28, 2008)

skalomax said:


> Oh man, that's gorgeous!
> 
> How's runtime like, any visable dimming?
> 
> thanks



I am still awaiting the 18500's to be delivered, I wasn't exactly prepared....


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 28, 2008)

Groundhog66 said:


> I am still awaiting the 18500's to be delivered, I wasn't exactly prepared....



I think you will like the UI. It is the same as Mr Bulks Chameleon and easy to remember, unless Charlie had it changed. It will run and run and run on 18500, especially if you use level III or lower levels. CT3/5, will probably put out about 120 lumens or close to it.

Bill


----------

